# Cheshire Cat Club Show



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just wondered if anyone will be going to this show?

I am going along with Mia my new little Birman and am very excited!

It will be our first ever show


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

How exciting for you, I live in London - so too far away for me to travel...
Let us know how you get on. Hope you both enjoy yourselves!!
I hope to go to my first show next month - The Birman Cat Club show.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm going with both my cats! Will probably be our last one until Feb or March next year.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I wanted to go but this year it clashes with the supreme?
Best of luck x


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> I wanted to go but this year it clashes with the supreme?
> Best of luck x


Nah, supreme is the week after. No other GCCF catshow is on the same day as the supreme, it'd be astoundingly stupid of any organizer, they'd never fill their pens.

I'm going with Lily my little Mau girl, her first show ever being only wee, and my first show with my own cat rather than just tagging along with someone else. Looking forward to it


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it does clash, you have to wait 13 days between shows


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> it does clash, you have to wait 13 days between shows


Ah, wrong idea of 'clash' didn't realise, sorry


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going with three cats - was debating hard between this show and the Supreme and then my church organised an event for the Supreme day so that rather solved the problem!

Liz


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Oooh will have to come and have a nosy at your cats LIz, the one in your icon is beautiful !!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll be there too with my two boys!!! Maybe we should start a thread with our cats names and our names and then we can all meet up?
Allison


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd be up for tea and a meetup  I'm gonna be knackered - I don't drive so doing the whole bloody thing by train!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you want a lift?

Liz


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes where are you located? I'm in Preston so will be travelling down the M6 from junction 32 if this is on the way.
Allison


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Great idea Alison would be nice for us all to have a natter.

I am going by train also but it's not too bad for me as I'm in Cheshire anyway


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in Rochdale so anyone up for lift-givage would be muchly thanked and paid petrol money :wink5: :blushing: And of course aided with the fetching and carrying of cats!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
I would of been more than happyto pick you up on the way if you was on my way (IE M6 then M56) but as your in Rochdale it would mean about another hour in the morning and then again at night so sorry won't be able to help. 
Hope someone can help you out
Allison


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Shouldn't be impossible for me, I go up the M69 and according to the AA it adds all of 12 minutes to my journey (depends where in Rochdale you are). So there, that's your lift sorted 

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

lizward said:


> Shouldn't be impossible for me, I go up the M69 and according to the AA it adds all of 12 minutes to my journey (depends where in Rochdale you are). So there, that's your lift sorted
> 
> Liz


<3! I was not looking forward to the 5.55am train >.<


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm getting excited now !!!

Quick question, has anyone else who entered this had their cheque cashed yet??

Mine still hasn't gone out the bank and I would have thought it had by now, I hope there's nothing wrong with my entry as I havn't heard anything yet.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

just phone the show manager to check? when did you send off? my cleared ages ago but i sent off the same week the schedule went online.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I did post it quite late actually, about 5 days before the closing date.

I will give them a ring and check.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah, set your mind at rest then


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Not long now!

I washed my Birman on Sunday & got a call today from my fiance saying he has managed to get one paw so filthy it was pure black. So another wash tonight & he's all sparkling & forbidden from anywhere with dirt! 

I know my entry has been received but never received my confirmation via the post.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Rang up tonight to check I was actually entered  Lily hates me - I washed her!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm really not looking forward to the drive up in the dark and cold and I bet my cat won't think much to it either! I hope it's a nice show.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI Guys
I'm getting excited now too as my first gccf show. Bath night tom for my two boys and then not sure how but gonna have to try and stop them play fighting as I don't want any scratches!!!!:mad2:

I've only ever been to a gccf show once, the Northwest, went for a look around but how are we all gonna know each other? Shall we arrange something. I'm gonna be all on my own and a novice so would appreciate some company/advice!! lol


----------

